# ADB within recovery



## connor3485 (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone been able to get this to work with the D3? I borked my /system/app folder and need access to it. Anyone have any ideas? Or an SBF?


----------



## evulhotdog (Aug 1, 2011)

Go into BP Tools and you can access ADB from there.


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

Did you already have USB debugging enabled?


----------

